# 1999 Nissan Altima seat replacement



## danabana64 (Jul 30, 2021)

This might be a long shot but I have a 99 Nissan Altima SE and I want new seats. I just don’t know where to look and I don’t want to spend a whole lot of time going to the junkyard to find seats that are most likely going to be wrecked. I need somewhere to start looking. My only question is hypothetically if I were to find good condition seats of a different year, what are the chances it would fit my 99?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A good sight to search for used parts is Car-part.com. Use dropdown menus to select the vehicle and part you are looking for, type in your zip code, and it will list salvage yards that have the parts you need and will give you the grade of those parts (meaning, what condition they are in...grade A being very good). 1998-2001 Altima seats will all bolt right in, you just have to remember there are a number of possible options available, such as manual or power, color of upholstery...I'm not sure if leather was available back then, but if it was, it would have been in the GLE trim. It's possible 93-97 Altima seats would fit, as the chassis was basically the same except for some reinforcements, but I'm not 100% sure. Ebay may be another place to look.


----------

